
Keras/Theano based convolutional neural network for image scaling - jntgdk
http://build.sh/convolutional-neural-networks-as-an-answer-to-image-scaling-issues/
======
brudgers
Repository: [https://github.com/teonite/convnet-
filter](https://github.com/teonite/convnet-filter)

